# April "Bath Photos" Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Booker*









*boyd114 - Boyd*









*Brady-n-Bindi - Brady*









*BridiesMum - Bridie*









*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*









*DanielleH - Shyla*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Faith's mommy - Faith*









*golden girl 91 - Riley*









*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*









*Heidi36oh - Peanut*









*Jazzys Mom - Jasmine*









*JimS*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*JLJ - Belle*









*KerryandMolly'smum - Kerry and Molly*









*Kindell - Maple*









*Lego&Jacub - Geddy*









*Lestorm - Charles Darwin*









*lgnutah - Brooks*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*LuxysMommy - Luxy*









*mylissyk*









*Rob's GRs - Liam*









*Sunny Delight - Sunny*









*Tailer'sFolks - Tailer*









*wilki5 - Maisie*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

These contests are just going to get harder and harder.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> These contests are just going to get harder and harder.


I agree, hard decision.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

very hard decision....until I saw Luxy's pic...I *had* to vote for that one.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I voted for Lestorm's pup... SO CUTE!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Mylissyk was the one I had to vote for. What a wonderful way to shower. I also loved the Wilki5, I bet that nose just kept on running and Maisie just kept on with the licking. hahahahahaha!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

more bumping...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

B*U*M*P

Want to make sure everyone gets a chance to vote.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Running out of time to vote.....don't forget...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

With all the time I spend on here, I almost missed this.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Down to 12 hours to vote......if you haven't voted, don't forget...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bumping again!! There's not much time left!


----------

